# Senior Female Golden - Michigan



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/HumaneAnim...2071.164742666926644/1267953506605549/?type=3











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I believe she found a home.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I was pleased to read that. I have no idea why I keep checking the rescues - after all, it's not like I can do anything about an old girl in Michigan!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Pilgrim123 said:


> I was pleased to read that. I have no idea why I keep checking the rescues - after all, it's not like I can do anything about an old girl in Michigan!




I know. But I keep thinking maybe someone knows a person I know. I was able to help 2 dogs in Texas and I didn't know a soul. But as I get in touch with new rescues they are willing to help network with other rescues


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

So glad she found a home! She looks so much like my bridge girl Goldie that I fell in love with her sweet, snowy face.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*You can help*

You can help no matter where you live. Just email the rescues near the dog in need with the dogs information and contact information (shelter, etc.) and that can save their life.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

I love her face, glad she was adopted... It kills me to see senior dogs turned in. I check too on the off chance there could be something I could do....


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Pilgrim123 said:


> I was pleased to read that. I have no idea why I keep checking the rescues - after all, it's not like I can do anything about an old girl in Michigan!


You keep checking because you love these dogs.... just like I keep checking because I love them too, and it breaks my heart when I see these posts. If I ever win the lottery, I will be in big trouble because all of these sweet seniors will be at my home.


----------

